

GPU Map Reduce - adamilardi
http://www.cse.ust.hk/gpuqp/Mars.html

======
gabeiscoding
It may be putting two hot topics togeher (MapReduce and GPGPU), but they sure
don't make it easy. One of the strong sells of the MapReduce feature was how
it reduced the amount of code something as complex as PageRank was written in
and made most programs fairly straitforward.

There is a lot of challenges of programming CUDA (disclosure: this is what my
ongoing MS thesis work is on), but their code examples show they add no
abstraction layer and because of the generality they force on their kernels
(all must have the same signature) will be near impossible to reach full GPU
performance.

tl;dr Unlike MapReduce, this does not make programming GPUs easier or
accessing their hardware potential easier.

------
icco
Wow, totally read the title as GNU Map Reduce. This is an Nvidia CUDA
implementation of Map Reduce, hence the GPU, not a project by the FSF for GNU
or anything.

------
andrewcooke
the text in section 4.2 is kind of greyed (hatched) out (and unreadable). very
odd. i'm using okular on opensuse / kde - is it odd an acrobat reader too?

~~~
zokier
Looks fine here (Acrobat/Photoshop, Windows 7)

<http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/6707/marspact087.png>

~~~
andrewcooke
thanks! (that clearly doesn't have the issue i am seeing - will play around
some more ad maybe raise a bug report somewhere).

